# Selling up. What next



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I know this has been done to death, but my car is currently on auto trader. Im looking at either a V10 R8, and 06 F430 F1, or............ a 13 plate GTR

The R8 V10 is winning, but I know Ill miss the GTR. What should I do.

If youve gone from a CBA to a DBA or V10, F430 etc.....Let me know what you think


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Just a question Flynn but what would you really gain going from your 09 plate GTR to a 13 plate GTR considering the extra cash you would need to add to it?

Would the "gains" if there are any apart from it being newer be worth the extra cash you need to put in?

food for thought....


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I test Drove an r8 V10 in Bristol, and i was lucky i test drove it BEFORE i ever drove a GTR, because if it was other way round the R8 wouldve been a huge letdown, but because i had not been in a GTR before when i test drove the R8 it seemed fast and well handled.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Old school.  :chuckle:

New is boring.
Refined, easy to drive and a bit boring unless you are going nuts on track.

I went MY10 to MY11 and it was well worth the upgrade. But 18 months on I got a bit bored again.


----------



## andyleem (Sep 9, 2011)

deankenny said:


> I test Drove an r8 V10 in Bristol, and i was lucky i test drove it BEFORE i ever drove a GTR, because if it was other way round the R8 wouldve been a huge letdown, but because i had not been in a GTR before when i test drove the R8 it seemed fast and well handled.


They're also twice the price.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

andyleem said:


> They're also twice the price.


Certainly are, we are talking a 4-5 months ago now, when i first decided im going to buy such a car. Audi let me test drive just producing my license, however Nissan on the other hand, Westover in Bmouth to be exact didnt even want to talk to me, as im assuming how young i looked, and thinking i was just a Dreamer wanting a a go.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Plus 2 seats was also a dealbreaker for me, as we have a 5 year old boy, and it was a fantastic experience (for the 2 days i had with it  ) driving down to the Italian Restuarant on Weymouth Seafront and taking them both in for a slap up meal, watching the people stroll on by and admire and take pics of the GTR


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive got a Evo VII RS coming in December that is going to be track prepared, so If I want to go quick, Ive got that. Will be quicker around a track than my 600hp GTR anyway. The MLR sprint series has proved that much.

Its not all about being the fastest thing on the road. Every group review I've seen of the V10 r8 compared with GTR, Turbo S etc... The R8 has always come out on top. They all cant be wrong cant they?

Also Ive got a Merc ML for the family bus, so Im not arse about it being a 2 seater.

I think Ill get the r8, and if Im bored Ill trade it for a new GTR


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Gallardo over the fezza for me every time. And an R8 .....hmmm they are nice but for the money think id be gutted I didnt get something more exotic.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good news on the EVO. 

As for a road car, don't confuse fun and speed. Too many people do and they are not directly related.
I have more fun in the R32 because I have to work it to get the performance out of it.


That's probably what the reviews are looking at.
The R35 is an Epic car.
But it's not the most exciting or satisfying to drive.

I'll probably still have another in the future though.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hazza said:


> Gallardo over the fezza for me every time. And an R8 .....hmmm they are nice but for the money think id be gutted I didnt get something more exotic.


Haveing thought about it a bit more. Ferrari and Lambo are out. I like my beer and I couldnt leave either of them in town overnight If I fancied a scoop of two.

R8 or a DBA GTR... My budget would dictate a 2009-2010 V10 Coupe, or a 2012-2013 low mile GTR


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> That's probably what the reviews are looking at.
> The R35 is an Epic car.
> But it's not the most exciting or satisfying to drive.
> 
> I'll probably still have another in the future though.


Exactly my point. The GT86 is a great car, but Its certainly not fast. Awesome reviews as well 

I fancy a manual for a bit, and the noise from the V10 is awesome. Could stick a couple of turbos on it if Its too slow for me


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd take 12/18 months out. Play with something cheaper then look at a nearly new R35 Nismo.

I have a feeling it's going to be rather good indeed...


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

What about mystery option C - Maserati Granturismo MC stradale?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I'd take 12/18 months out. Play with something cheaper then look at a nearly new R35 Nismo.
> 
> I have a feeling it's going to be rather good indeed...


Far too sensible. I have a felling the Nismo R35 will be a silly price, and If Ive got 100k to play with, Id be looking at the 991 GT3, or saving up a few more pennies for a mp4 12c

12/18 months time. all the cars will be gone. New house looms. The only reason Im looking for a new car, is a house build has just fallen though...plus Im 37 next week


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hazza said:


> What about mystery option C - Maserati Granturismo MC stradale?


Been looking at them. I dont think I could handle the silly depreciation. They drop faster than deankenny's gearbox


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

True - theres no point buying one less than 3/4 years old or it'd be cheaper to get an aventador on finance


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Good analogy though.:runaway:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I wish I had SLS money :/ Will need to save up another 30k :/


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't think there'd be 30k difference. Some going for 80's now. Is the V10 the 5.2 only as they're not that far off.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't know if you have looked at these Flynn but would get my vote......


Used ASTON MARTIN VANTAGE V12 for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1411381)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Ever been tempted by American metal such as a Mustang or Corvette? I know they're crude but they have little to go wrong with them and you get a great soundtrack. 

I must admit though, I think the V10 R8 takes some beating for sounding good. It's a dilemma, I'll give you that.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

I test drove a stradale recently n personally I think they drive nice, look n sound the nuts but u'd b disappointed power wise compared to what u been use to


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Crafty_Blade said:


> but u'd b disappointed power wise compared to what u been use to


Reckon that will be the case with anything I can afford next.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Yup. Not bothered about it not being the fastest thing in the world. Id like something a bit more involving than the GTR, but Im sure it will be a short lived thing.

If I could find a twin turbo kit for the V10 for under 15k, that might it a bit more interesting


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Yup. Not bothered about it not being the fastest thing in the world. Id like something a bit more involving than the GTR, but Im sure it will be a short lived thing.
> 
> If I could find a twin turbo kit for the V10 for under 15k, that might it a bit more interesting


for V10 Money and you could get a Gallardo 08 or 09 maybe.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> for V10 Money and you could get a Gallardo 08 or 09 maybe.


No. You cant. Coupe 5.2 V10 60-70k

The same car with a lambo badge and a shit interior is more like 100k.

I don't rate the Gallardos at all, unless its a superleggera. Rather have the same engine in a car that works


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> No. You cant. Coupe 5.2 V10 60-70k
> 
> The same car with a lambo badge and a shit interior is more like 100k.
> 
> I don't rate the Gallardos at all, unless its a superleggera. Rather have the same engine in a car that works


But they do look a darn site better than a squashed Audi TT.

But what do i know, i dont even have a gearbox


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

F10 M5 ? its a bit more understated than the r8 etc though.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Ever been tempted by American metal such as a Mustang or Corvette? I know they're crude but they have little to go wrong with them and you get a great soundtrack.
> 
> I must admit though, I think the V10 R8 takes some beating for sounding good. It's a dilemma, I'll give you that.


Most V10 owners would say the V8 variant sounds better.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd be going the other way......... Old school classic.... Something that would hold value or go up. Do you enjoy driving, the build of a car or both? 

Classic Porsche 911
Ford mustang - Eleanor
Gt40
240z
Nsx

Loads to choose from


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I want a car, not an antique 

I keep coming back to the F430 :/


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

andrew186 went from a Stage 4 GTR to V10 R8 and hasn't regretted it a single bit! I'm sure he'll be on here soon enough,unless you want to pm him?

Fitted a Larani exhaust to his car last week and MY GOD the noise is makes!!

I've been out in both his cars a few times and the R8 IMO is better in a number of ways,yes it doesn't have the power and turbo's etc but it's a more comfortable place to sit inside off, leather and CF everywhere in his interior and sounds freaking amazing!

Honestly,to me, I would go as far as saying I'd rather have the V10 R8 over a GTR.. Wouldn't have imagined myself saying that until I went out in Andrew's car


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> andrew186 went from a Stage 4 GTR to V10 R8 and hasn't regretted it a single bit! I'm sure he'll be on here soon enough,unless you want to pm him?
> 
> Fitted a Larani exhaust to his car last week and MY GOD the noise is makes!!
> 
> ...


I've been speaking with andrew. I blame him for the predicament I'm in :chuckle:


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Certainly are, we are talking a 4-5 months ago now, when i first decided im going to buy such a car. Audi let me test drive just producing my license, however Nissan on the other hand, Westover in Bmouth to be exact didnt even want to talk to me, as im assuming how young i looked, and thinking i was just a Dreamer wanting a a go.


Nissan in bournemouth couldnt be more helpful when I went in. I turned up in scruffy clothes in a rough old 350z and a test drive was booked easily  i was 27 at the time but looked about 12


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA he really is a bad influence, your not to far away from us in Birmingham, may see if he is free this weekend along with Jags & CSB and grab food around Mailbox if you fancy coming down?

They don't know the bit above yet so will be news for them lol


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

cerealuk said:


> Nissan in bournemouth couldnt be more helpful when I went in. I turned up in scruffy clothes in a rough old 350z and a test drive was booked easily  i was 27 at the time but looked about 12


Exact same as me, i was in a 350z also lol, and jeans, i went 3 times! phoned each time saying im coming, but always got some sort of an excuse when i got there, my friend from Weymouth who ive known since i was 16 over 10 years ago in my moped days, i later found out is now the manager there! I have spoken to him about it, and he cant apologise enough.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im away all weekend, but thanks for the offer.

I think I just need to get one. I can always sell it again


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

FLYNN said:


> Im away all weekend, but thanks for the offer.
> 
> I think I just need to get one. I can always sell it again


No worries, and indeed you can, leather and carbon fibre everywhere in the interior :smokin:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Flynster, sounds like we have similar taste in motors fella. I've driven an R8 V10 and loved it. To me it felt very special but I just didn't have the money at the time : ( Got to be honest and admit to it being on my must own car list. Personally love it in the blue with carbon side fins and black leather :smokin:

If I had the wonga, I too fancy the 991 GT3 and my dream motor at present is the Macca :bowdown1: I know people say they 458 is a more involving drive but for some reason I can't get the Macca out of my head. In fact as soon as the mortgage is done I'll be off to get one lol. Well if the boss indoors allows it :chuckle:

Anyway, back to what your car choice. I think I'd go for something different and miss out the MY13, for now. After all, it's still basically the same motor. Go and have a play with something a bit different and if it doesn't work out come back and buy the new GT-R. 

Oh, 430 wise. Lovely lovely motor but no where near as quick as he other choices and I think you'd get bored pretty quickly.

Good luck with your choice mate and the sale.


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

Have to admit, when it comes to sell, i'm heading the other way.... Ariel Atom and a shed.

Its a hard car to move from is the GTR.....


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmm, atoms are awesome fun. Thought about that my self but doing a early morning hoon in freezing weather doesn't sound appealing lol.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

A mate of mine wanted a Ferrari so a couple of months ago we went up to Derbyshire and took a look around some of Nick Cartwright's cars. He's got some great stuff, the Enzo looked huge in the flesh and the 458 looked gorgeous, but my mate doesn't have that kind of money so he ended up buying an F360 spider with 8k miles for 58k.

Anyway, it's really great fun to drive, loud as hell with a tubi exhaust which screams, and kind of a raw race feel about the whole car, really massive fun to drive, when I got back in to the GTR it felt like sitting in a refined limo by comparison. I love the power of the GTR and love driving it, but the Ferrari made me realise how much fun you can have at less speed, and if you think the GTR attracts attention the Ferrari attracts about 10 fold more lol!

I reckon the F430 would be massive fun Flynn, mate's getting one next spring when the weather gets better, and on the plus side it's not going to depreciate much like many other cars of similar value would. They reckon the 355's are still going up, 360's are stable, and 430's are dropping slightly still but settling.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Tempted by this

Used Ferrari F430 F1 for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1789419)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Tempted by this
> 
> Used Ferrari F430 F1 for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1789419)




Time for a test drive


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Hmmm, atoms are awesome fun. Thought about that my self but doing a early morning hoon in freezing weather doesn't sound appealing lol.


It's even more fun - dress for the weather.

I wear thermals and motorcycle clothing November-February, although mine does have a power supply for heated clothing, but that's cheating right?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Flynn, that looks very tasty mate. Go give it a test drive, think the noise will cement your thoughts as they sound epic.

Donny, not cheating fella, just smart ; )


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Love the F430 in that colour. Would be better with red leather IMO.

Tough choice though. Never been in an R8 myself but a few people who have reckon that the original v8 suits the chassis better than the v10.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Always liked the F430! If I can afford it I would probably go for R8 V10 Plus though.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

in that price range nothing..! would love the r8 but only the duel clutch version ...and thats just come out, so wont be cheap. 

other you might have forgotten about (Yes i know they cost a little more but can get all for under 100k i think):
DBS
599
new GT3
california
v12 vantage
Murcielago 
Merc SLS
Radical SR8


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Impossible said:


> in that price range nothing..! would love the r8 but only the duel clutch version ...and thats just come out, so wont be cheap.
> 
> other you might have forgotten about (Yes i know they cost a little more but can get all for under 100k i think):
> DBS
> ...


None of them within budget. Its between a 06 F430, a 06 Gallardo, or a 09-10 V10 R8. A 13 plate GTR is still in the back of my mind

Might save some more pennies and go for a SLS. I just know I haven't got the patience and i'll blow it on something else.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Love the r8, but architecture wise it's the same as the a3/tt which is seriously dated.

No integrated systems, 5 digit postcode - no option for advanced key or even front parking sensors.

You may not care, but it puts me off.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> None of them within budget. Its between a 06 F430, a 06 Gallardo,




I have driven both of those on the track a couple of times and I have to say the R35 gear box is far better. I wanted to love the Gallardo as I love how it looks but the 430 was the better car to drive imho.


2 great cars but I'm not you will love it much more than a newer 35


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

my11 gtr, stage 4 with downpipes, litchfield suspension, alcon superkit, light weight seats.

Done.

if your thinking wait and get SLS consider scuderia as well. 

for me the only car's i would consider would cost a lot more. e.g. 458, mp4.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Impossible said:


> my11 gtr, stage 4 with downpipes, litchfield suspension, alcon superkit, light weight seats.
> 
> Done.




You wouldn't even need that the gearbox in the 35 is just so much better and enough for anyone to see its a better set up car:wavey:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

TREG said:


> You wouldn't even need that the gearbox in the 35 is just so much better and enough for anyone to see its a better set up car:wavey:


I didnt mention the gearbox?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Impossible said:


> I didnt mention the gearbox?




I know I did earlier!

My point is even a standard car without the spec you listed drives better imho than the 3 cars I mentioned above:chuckle:


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd go for a manual F430 myself. That would feel special every time you drove it, even though it lacks performance compared to the gtr


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I dont see where the R8 comes into the list? Now the gallardo is on the list and the R8 still present. Isnt it the same car practically just different badge and looks, apart from the Gallardo looks sexual as!! whereas the Audi lacks style, or a giant has accidently stepped on a TT and squashed it.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

TREG said:


> I know I did earlier!
> 
> My point is even a standard car without the spec you listed drives better imho than the 3 cars I mentioned above:chuckle:


I'm sure Flynn know's that. Like most of us we sometimes get tired of eating our favorite desert and want to try something different.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

I came from a F1 360 , the 430 would need to be a lot better for me to change from a 4.25 R35 GT-R . They're Over rated and temperamental need trickle charge all the time or they won't start after a few days, not sure if the 430 is the same . They eat clutches and front suspension takes no abuse till it needs all replaced and gear change would break you neck .


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Impossible said:


> I'm sure Flynn know's that. Like most of us we sometimes get tired of eating out favorite desert and want to try something different.




I dont think hes driven either so not sure he does know.

I can understand a change but when its more money the change has to be for the better


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Used Lamborghini Murcielago V12 Coupe eGear HIGH SPEC for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 729649)


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I dont see where the R8 comes into the list? Now the gallardo is on the list and the R8 still present. Isnt it the same car practically just different badge and looks, apart from the Gallardo looks sexual as!! whereas the Audi lacks style, or a giant has accidently stepped on a TT and squashed it.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder fella. Personally I think the R8 is sex on wheels. I also like the R35 but many think its big and ugly lol. Lucky we don't care :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Impossible said:


> I'm sure Flynn know's that. Like most of us we sometimes get tired of eating out favorite desert and want to try something different.


Liking that phrase :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Used Lamborghini Murcielago V12 Coupe eGear HIGH SPEC for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 729649)




Dear Father Christmas.....

:chuckle:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

If a new house looms, with the cars you have had and a fun Evo coming, I wonder if sinking more money into cars will be exciting enough to be worth it?

Above has kept me sensible, mortgage we took out in 2011 should be about gone in 2014 when I am 40. To me that has been more exciting than the difference between a 2009 GTR and any other car I can imagine. Selling the R35 and getting one of those amazing F10 M5 leases would speed things further and have some novelty value, but it seems early R35 values are quite strong and will remain so, so keeping it is good financially too.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

saucyboy said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder fella. Personally I think the R8 is sex on wheels. I also like the R35 but many think its big and ugly lol. Lucky we don't care :chuckle:


Thats true, to alot of people the R35 is ugly to others it owns the road with its beastly lines and prescence.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

What ever you decide to buy next Flynn***8230; PLEASE promise us all that you will document your journey and purchase DeanKenny style!!!!

That will be the best read of my life***8230;


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

thistle said:


> If a new house looms, with the cars you have had and a fun Evo coming, I wonder if sinking more money into cars will be exciting enough to be worth it?
> 
> Above has kept me sensible, mortgage we took out in 2011 should be about gone in 2014 when I am 40. To me that has been more exciting than the difference between a 2009 GTR and any other car I can imagine. Selling the R35 and getting one of those amazing F10 M5 leases would speed things further and have some novelty value, but it seems early R35 values are quite strong and will remain so, so keeping it is good financially too.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

grahamc said:


> +1 :thumbsup:


+2. :clap:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

In the £60-£70k bracket r8 v10 or Porsche PDK turbo S ...

Next step up £120k-£140k mp4-12c or 458


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I know it is down a completely different route but I would be tempted by something like this?

BMW M3 DTM Champion Edition - BBC Top Gear


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Would love this too but way too much cash

Used BMW M3 GTS G-POWER for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1492718)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Donr the M3 thing to death. Although the GTS look awesome.

Peter. You cant compare a 360 to a f430. Its not the same car at all. I think the F430's the one I want the most, but is probably the least sensible. The Murcielago is too much money. One in budget would be too old. Gallardo is the same deal as the F430, and for less money I could have a newer R8 with the newer 5.2 engine

Then I gone full circle and looked at 2012/13 GTR's There is a nice 2013 White GTR I could possible get for 60k. Mine being a 09 GTR, It would be a nice jump to have all the extras most of you lot have got, and have what's remaining for the 3 years warranty.

Its between a 06 F430, 06 Gallardo, 09-10 V10 R8 and a 12-13 GTR

Doing my head in. Its not a bad problem to have though


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

sounds like my worst nightmare problem, when i get into that choices stuff i end up not sleeping or anything and get run down and mentally exhausted!!

in the end, you have to make a decision, so just take a chance as long as the car is right if you dont like it you can sell it on and buy a different one  sounds simpler than it is i know


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hire them all for a weekend each, then decide. 

Otherwise I think you'll keep changing.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Be unique  

Corvette Z06 7.0 V8 2dr CENTENNIAL - CERAMIC BRAKES


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Hire them all for a weekend each, then decide.
> 
> Otherwise I think you'll keep changing.


Far too sensible, and far too expensive to find out something I could in a test drive. 

If I buy a F430 or gallardo is a heart thing. The R8 or GTR is a head thing.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

was about to say the same thing as Richard.

Stand by what I said though - electronics of R8 are way substandard for a supercar.

I'd go for the 430, will probably hold its money best too.

Gallardo looking old now, 430 is already the old model so not likely to take a hit anytime soon.

Personally I'd have the GTR over all of them, which is why I do, but I suspect yuor reason for change is boredom, and going from a 09 to a 13 won't cure that.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> Be unique
> 
> Corvette Z06 7.0 V8 2dr CENTENNIAL - CERAMIC BRAKES


LHD


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> LHD


Yeah I noticed that, never drove a LHD manual. Could add to the fun of the car  

That being said I would go for the gtr. Or wait like a year + save up shitloads and get a newer ferrari! lambo or mclaren. You don't exactly drive a shitty, boring slow car anyway  so patience shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> was about to say the same thing as Richard.
> 
> Stand by what I said though - electronics of R8 are way substandard for a supercar.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by the electronics on the R8? Remember Im coming for a non nav GTR.

Im leaning towards the F430. If I can get one at a good price, I can get out of it cheaply in the spring/summer and jump back into a GTR or get the R8.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

wmd_gtr said:


> Yeah I noticed that, never drove a LHD manual. Could add to the fun of the car


Id imagine it would be like trying to have a [email protected] with your left/wrong hand :nervous:

If going to drive the 3 of them, F430, R8 v10 and a new GTR. All the same day, and make my mind up.

Gallardo is out

Anyone want a 09 White GTR 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201310169314525


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

So get that if you like a challenge then


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Patrick,

In modern audis, all the electronic hardware is integrated. There are miultiple modules that speak to one another through the central electrics module. It's called MMI and is semi similar to what we have in the GTR, you included except for nav.

All modern german cars run this system where you have a central control interface with a screen that lets you navigate and control lots of the cars systems. You can use it to program certain features and install retrofit upgrades if desired.

My Q5 and A5 had this, and it supports a lot of modern features like adjustable parking sensors, keyless go, interior light control, sound field control, reversing camera, auto fold mirrors on lock, tv module, DAB radio etc etc.

The R8 is based on the old A3 which is the last of the old cars that do not have this level of integration. Their entire electronics set up is just a head unit. It's a really low rent one at that, for example it only supports 5 digit postcode. No option for dab radio, and no central control knob for altering car settings. Bugs me that it wont support keyless go or front parking sensors.

It feels really dated to use if you are used to the newer technology which is commonplace now in most cars. It's going to be replaced in the new R8 shortly and is a major drawback for me of the R8.

same set up as the A3 or TT, and as a result makes the R8 feel like a TT with a different layout.

Don't get me wrong I like the TT and it's not a bad starting point, but it prevents the R8 from being special in every way as a car of that value should do.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Patrick,
> 
> In modern audis, all the electronic hardware is integrated. There are miultiple modules that speak to one another through the central electrics module. It's called MMI and is semi similar to what we have in the GTR, you included except for nav.
> 
> ...


I see, but that will be the same in the F430....

Maybe Ive already got the best car for the money?

Might treat myself to a new GTR

I dont frigging know any more.

Sell me yours Adam


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I'd like to see you get another GT-R in preference to any of the others...

... as I like to see your humurous posts in certain threads.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Noticed the track pack seem to be no more expensive than the recaro eds.

Are they any good, now the extra 10 grand isn't in the equation


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Noticed the track pack seem to be no more expensive than the recaro eds.
> 
> Are they any good, now the extra 10 grand isn't in the equation


There is only one thing for sure Pat........you're off your chops mate :chuckle: Please don't leave because I often have a sly giggle at your posts on here (and the MLR) :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> There is only one thing for sure Pat........you're off your chops mate :chuckle: Please don't leave because I often have a sly giggle at your posts on here (and the MLR) :thumbsup:


What you doing with yours George. Seen lots of stuff up for sale. Just upgrading?

Buy my VII RS, and give me another few quid to play with


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> What you doing with yours George. Seen lots of stuff up for sale. Just upgrading?
> 
> Buy my VII RS, and give me another few quid to play with


Yes mate, upgrading :nervous: Might still do that Pat with the RS :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Yes mate, upgrading :nervous: Might still do that Pat with the RS :thumbsup:


I like they way your "upgrading" a 1000hp GTR. 

You can have the RS for what it cost me so far. Paper work not done yet, so can put it all in your name if you like.

Seen a nice 07 F430, but out of budget, so RS money will make that happen

Ill pm you


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Noticed the track pack seem to be no more expensive than the recaro eds.
> 
> Are they any good, now the extra 10 grand isn't in the equation


Fake brake ducts not connected to the brakes, lose the back seats and nice wheels?

Errrm. :nervous:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Maybe worth a call to these people as I've seen the cars you are after in there line up at Dunsfold and it would be a good way of using all the cars the same day UK Supercar Driving Experience Days & Gifts | Everyman Racing


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I think a DBA GTR is the way to go, until I can stretch to 100k.

So anyone got a DBA GTR they want rid of, let me know


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> I think a DBA GTR is the way to go, until I can stretch to 100k.
> 
> So anyone got a DBA GTR they want rid of, let me know


You are worse than my missus trying to pick shoes to go out in....... :runaway:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I think a DBA GTR is the way to go, until I can stretch to 100k.
> 
> So anyone got a DBA GTR they want rid of, let me know


What's your budget? Could be tempted to sell mine at the right price..(my12):wavey:


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

R8 is a bit girly don't you think .....common Flynn man up man


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

64btzlhy said:


> R8 is a bit girly don't you think .....common Flynn man up man


Yep - they are for rich hairdressers


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

I went to VMax 200 yesterday..... Managed 197mph on e85..... No R8 came anything close to that.... Got beet by a F12 Ferrari who did 202 mph :-(


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Its not all about speed, thats what I keep telling myself. I just fancy a change.  

Going to Porsche on Thursday, see if anything catches my eye....

After all the frigging about, I bet I end up buying another GTR.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Its not all about speed, thats what I keep telling myself. I just fancy a change.
> 
> Going to Porsche on Thursday, see if anything catches my eye....
> 
> After all the frigging about, I bet I end up buying another GTR.


God help the forum of whatever car you buy next


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive just started a import company and have a R32 GTR coming over, so I wont be far away Dean. Im always watching


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> Its not all about speed, thats what I keep telling myself. I just fancy a change.
> 
> Going to Porsche on Thursday, see if anything catches my eye....
> 
> After all the frigging about, I bet I end up buying another GTR.


Fancy a change .... Go on holiday mate  

The number of super cars we saw with no traction off the line yesterday was astounding..... The new jag F type couldn't stop spinning for 50 yards and actually went flying off at the bottom end of Bruntigthorpe ..... Hilareous and also rubbish too


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

64btzlhy said:


> Fancy a change .... Go on holiday mate
> 
> The number of super cars we saw with no traction off the line yesterday was astounding..... The new jag F type couldn't stop spinning for 50 yards and actually went flying off at the bottom end of Bruntigthorpe ..... Hilareous and also rubbish too


997.2 PDK Porsche Turbo?????


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I thought about getting a Cayman R before I even thought about a GTR, but the salesman was a bellend and didn't let me test drive it. So that idea got dropped and has kinda put me off Porsche.


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> 997.2 PDK Porsche Turbo?????


I trounced two 911 GT2s yesterday ....... There was a 996 Turbo with 1600 hp built over from Holland .... He was rapid 

Yes 997.2 PDK would be goodish ..... Take a look at the interior and tell me what you think


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I didn't get a new 911turbo as the salesman was more interested in telling me how bad my old 11plate GT-R was,so wound up with a new GT-R


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DanielM3 said:


> I didn't get a new 911turbo as the salesman was more interested in telling me how bad my old 11plate GT-R was,so wound up with a new GT-R


Same here - Porsche salesman hate the GTR...R8 salesman loves the GTR!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Im guessing because the 911 turbo was the car the GTR went all out to beat as a benchmark, the GTR testing team in Japan had a 911 Turbo wherever the GTR prototype went, to make sure it was beating it


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

64btzlhy said:


> I trounced two 911 GT2s yesterday ....... There was a 996 Turbo with 1600 hp built over from Holland .... He was rapid
> 
> Yes 997.2 PDK would be goodish ..... Take a look at the interior and tell me what you think


It's not all about straight line speed. 

After driving the Gtr on track there is no way it can be enjoyed on the road to its potential. Too fast and mine is only 600 ish bhp.

Driving a car should be an event, and every car is different for everyone.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Its not all about speed, thats what I keep telling myself. I just fancy a change.
> 
> Going to Porsche on Thursday, see if anything catches my eye....
> 
> After all the frigging about, I bet I end up buying another GTR.



On that basis I would be looking at the Lambo as they are just a treat to look at and they sound amazing.

I a track day with the Ferrari and Lambo would be a good idea and it wouldn't cost a fortune.


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

A bit left field possibly...........but have you considered a Bentley Continental GT SS?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^He wants a car not a sofa


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't forget....:smokin:


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

All show and no go the Maser. Depends what you look for in a car?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

nigelGTR said:


> Don't forget....:smokin:


Amazing sound...shit money though


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

nigelGTR said:


> Don't forget....:smokin:


One of my bosses has one of these and it sounds amazing.

Another one has this though, in white with the carbon bits as in the pic. 
Both amazing cars but would be very different from the GTR you would be coming from.


J


----------



## nigelGTR (Aug 22, 2011)

Caveman said:


> All show and no go the Maser. Depends what you look for in a car?


Yes but that would rule out all but the GTR then? (for the money) - but may just save Flynn's licence!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

The Bentley would be a lovely car but probably more suited to nearer a 50th birthday than a 37th!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TREG said:


> The Bentley would be a lovely car but probably more suited to nearer a 50th birthday than a 37th!


Try 60th, I'm 50 next year and wouldn't be seen dead in a barge like that


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm 32 and I would :chuckle:
J


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Try 60th, I'm 50 next year and wouldn't be seen dead in a barge like that




Lol:chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TREG said:


> The Bentley would be a lovely car but probably more suited to nearer a 50th birthday than a 37th!


As Jeremy Clarkson said, they are good "FOR A SMALL MOON" !!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Anybody here seen Flynn?


----------



## Locum (Oct 5, 2013)

Thought you said you're not selling it the other day


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Locum said:


> Thought you said you're not selling it the other day


That was the other day. Today is different


----------



## computergeek (Nov 25, 2011)

I started looking at various V8 saloons ( BMW, Mercedes, Audi) earlier this year as my kids were getting too big for the back seat. They all seemed really slow compared to the GTR and big on the road.

After realising that nothing was going to get close to the GTR in performance terms I got a 5 door BMW M135i. I must be getting old as I'm really enjoying it. It's cheap, practical, refined and makes great noises. The performance isn't too shabby either with 320 bhp from a straight six and a fantastic 8 speed auto box.

It's the ultimate sleeper as it looks like a family shopping car and definitely won't impress your neighbours!


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

You can map these to 400 hp as well .....


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

If you want " an event " buy a stick of dynamite mate ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Alfa 4C and lots of change? Left field but small, light and fun - more than fun enough for UK roads perhaps.

Or Mr Litchfield new upgrade for GT86/BRZ?

For me R8 V10 Manual as quick, stylish, fun and still pretty rare. Great interior and good GT car as well.

Nahh sod it keep the GT-R


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> Alfa 4C and lots of change? Left field but small, light and fun - more than fun enough for UK roads perhaps.
> 
> Or Mr Litchfield new upgrade for GT86/BRZ?
> 
> ...


Alfa 4C could be a very good shout!!


----------



## GTsJs (Jan 17, 2013)

If you haven't had a Ferrari, I'd get the 430 but manual (as last of a line).

Would love one but not as an everyday.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Deposit on the new car placed 

Looks like you be having a break from me for a while, but im sure ill be back.

May even get myself a nice r32 as a run about


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

What did you go for??


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Gone for a Jaguar F Type V8 S. White on black. Only 500 miles on the clock


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Gone for a Jaguar F Type V8 S. White on black. Only 500 miles on the clock


Great choice :thumbsup:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Amazing car Flynn , enjoy!!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Gone for a Jaguar F Type V8 S. White on black. Only 500 miles on the clock


Awesome looking and sounding cars :thumbsup:

Would love to hear your thoughts once you've had it a few weeks.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

They do look bloody beautiful


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll post up what I think once I've picked it up. Next week all being well


----------



## xIx LB xIx (Jun 19, 2013)

Had a look at one of these in the flesh when my local Jaguar got one in. Absolutely stunning cars, surprisingly spacious inside too, considering I'm 6'6"!

Enjoy!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I think its a superb looking car and in V8 form an very interesting proposition, be really good to hear your views over the coming weeks. Lose the piccy the cartoon character was much more fitting ;-)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTR was picked up today. Was sad to see it go, but onwards and upwards.

No doubt Ill be in another GTR next year. In the meantime I'll still come on here to speak with all my new friends that I've made


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> GTR was picked up today. Was sad to see it go, but onwards and upwards.
> 
> No doubt Ill be in another GTR next year. In the meantime I'll still come on here to speak with all my new friends that I've made


Yes please dont leave, i for one will be sad to see you go


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Yes please dont leave, i for one will be sad to see you go


I might do a thread of when I go pick it up, a la deankenny


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I might do a thread of when I go pick it up, a la deankenny


I'll watch with interest, link us up 

Dont forget to tell us what you had to eat on the journey too, im keen to know how many sugars you have on your coffee stops also.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Dean - you could drive him to pick it up. Dont argue about whos' s doing the packed lunch though


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hazza said:


> Dean - you could drive him to pick it up. Dont argue about whos' s doing the packed lunch though


I want to get there though. His gearbox might shit itself again


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I want to get there though. His gearbox might shit itself again


I hope not, its a different box lol.

But i doubt you want me to take you anyway i drive like a grandad on the motorway, 50mph middle lane for the win


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> I hope not, its a different box lol.
> 
> But i doubt you want me to take you anyway i drive like a grandad on the motorway, 50mph middle lane for the win


Only kidding. Im sure the chaps at Middlehurst have done a great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Am I sensing an Internet hug coming on?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Only kidding. Im sure the chaps at Middlehurst have done a great job. :thumbsup:


I hope you didnt say anything to upset my car when you picked up yours


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

deankenny said:


> I hope you didnt say anything to upset my car when you picked up yours


He swapped your headliner for a cream one and coloured the red flashes black.:runaway:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Hazza said:


> He swapped your headliner for a cream one and coloured the red flashes black.:runaway:


.......and rubbed my nob on the steering wheel


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> .......and rubbed my nob on the steering wheel




Blimey he rubbed your nob and not his own?:chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

So Patrick, what's the new car like? Any tunnels on your run home?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Tis awesome. Loads of toys, and the noise, my word.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

:wavey:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Tis awesome. Loads of toys, and the noise, my word.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> :wavey:


Wow Peter, you look totally different than I expected :chuckle:


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

That's Flynn waving


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

For you Flynn. Very nice indeed. A proper hoonigans car :bowdown1:

2014 Jaguar F-Type V8 S: The Meanest and Loudest Jag in the Jamboree! - Ignition Episode 92 - YouTube


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Tis awesome. Loads of toys, and the noise, my word.


Wheres the Costa Coffee!!!!!!


----------

